# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Se Vende Terreno con cultivo de Lúcuma

## davidoc

Estimados Sr(a). 
Se pone a la venta terreno con cultivo de Lúcuma  6 hectáreas, perteneciente al Fundo San Felipe. Localidad Huacho a la altura Carretera Panamericana Norte Km167. 
982330933 
SaludosTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO El cultivo de lucuma - fruta bandera del peru !!! Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho Se vende uva red globe Se Vende Terreno 2 Has

----------

